# Can I update my mom's iPhone software?



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

My mom is visiting, and her iPhone software is woefully out of date (she doesn't have facetime yet). Can I update her phone's software using my iTunes without syncing her phone to my computer? Or will it hurt anything if I do sync it? She obviously doesn't update it herself on her own computer, and hasn't hooked it to the computer since she got it.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I would have said No . . . but *YES*.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks! I was able to do it without any problems.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

Are we talking about the STANZA app?

http://www.macworld.com/article/163524/2011/11/amazon_updates_sunsets_stanza_app.html

I guess that was the last time for an update. If this is incorrect I apologize, I am clueless about APPLE but just saw that on my loop.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There was a lot of speculation that it would not be updated, but the iPad app at least has been updated:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91095.0.html

Edit--I checked, and it's one version for both iPad and iPhone so both have been updated.

Betsy


----------



## LunaraSeries (Jun 19, 2011)

My wife and I share an iTunes account.  I simply don't sync and never have an issue updating.


----------

